# Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.



## MasterFarr (29. Juni 2013)

*Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hey Leute,

leider hat googlen und dieses Forum durchsuchen nichts gebracht und wenn ich hier in den Falschen Foren bereich poste dann tut es mit leid habe nichts besseres gefunden 

Mein Problem:

Wenn ich ein Spiel spiele (Trackmania, Trine2 oder Diablo 3) kommt es ab und an dazu dass der Ton hängen bleibt, der Bildschirm wird schwarz und geht in den Standby Modus und dann stürzt der ganze pc ab und ich muss Neustarten. Was kann das sein?

Mein PC:

CPU: AMD FX6300 6x3,50Mzh
Grafikkarte: Powercolor 7870 2GB
Mainboard: Asrock 970 Extreme3
Ram: 8GB G.Skill 1333
Netzteil: 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold

Was ich schon gemacht habe:

- Wärme überprüft, da ist alles normal bzw nichts überhitzt oder so
- Treiber alle Neu, Mainboard, Grafikkarte usw

Bei dem Spiel Trine2 kann ich es sogar herauf beschwören wenn ich das spiel 5min-10min Spiele... bei Trackmania dauert es 1-2 Stunden und bei Diablo3 kam es nur einmal vor aber das war das erste mal und dort hatte ich 4-5 Stunden am stück gespielt.

Andere Spiele wie TF2, Magicka, Grid2, Defiance ist das überhaupt nicht.

Der PC ist jetzt 5-6 Monate alt und ich will ihn noch weiter benutzen, also ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir weiter helfen 

Liebe Grüße der Farr


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Wie liegen die Temperaturen bei CPU/GPU?


----------



## MasterFarr (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

CPU bei last: 60-65 Grad (hier habe ich noch Standard Lüfter drauf)
GPU bei last: 50-60 Grad (Die Grafikkarte schläft bei den meisten Spielen  )


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juni 2013)

Windows schon neu aufgesetzt und neuesete graka treiber (13.6 oder so) drauf? Auch treiberleichen älterer catalyst mit cccleaner entfernt?


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Okay an den Temperaturen kann es jedenfalls nicht liegen. 

Hast du auch schon probiert den Grafikkarten Treiber zu aktualisieren?


----------



## MasterFarr (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Also Windows neu aufgesetzt habe ich nicht, aber wenn dass alles jetzt nichts nützt muss ich es mal machen... Grafikkarten Treiben sind neu, aber habe keine alten herunter geschmisen... das mache ich mal eben


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Okay, alte Treiber mal wegzuschmeissen währe auch ne Option.


----------



## MasterFarr (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Okay bis jetzt läuft trine2 schon 15minuten, mal schauen wie es weiter geht... ich habe auch in den Grafikeinstellungen AMD overdrive ausgeschaltet.


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es klappt.
PS: Tu die Grafikkarte dannach nochmal mit nem Tool auf 100% auslasten.


----------



## MasterFarr (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



N00bler schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal hoffen das es klappt.
> PS: Tu die Grafikkarte dannach nochmal mit nem Tool auf 100% auslasten.


 
welches kannste empfehlen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juni 2013)

Furmark oder kombustor


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hier das ist ne art Benchmark erfüllt aber den selben zweck. 

FurMark - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Man oh Man immer ist einer ein parr Minuten schneller als ich gewesen dann aktualisiere ich die Seite und ich habe genau das gleiche vorgeschlagen wie der Nutzer über mir.


----------



## MasterFarr (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Danke für eure Hilfen, habe jetzt Furmark ausprobiert und nach 10min stürzt der PC ab 

Was könnt ihr mir jetzt empfehlen zutun? An der hitze lag es anscheinend nicht, da sie nicht wärmer wurde als 71°Grad und das ist denke noch in Ordnung.


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hmm... Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich an der Grafikkarte liegt.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. Juni 2013)

Irgentwas übertaktet?


----------



## MasterFarr (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Irgentwas übertaktet?


 
Nein garnichts, alles normal gelassen


----------



## N00bler (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Ich würde sagen das irgendetwas defekt ist.
Was anderes kommt mir so leider nicht in den Sinn. Doch was defekt oder beschädigt sein soll wüsste ich so auch nicht.


----------



## MasterFarr (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hey Leute,

ich hab immer noch das Problem 

Hab zwischenzeitlich:

- Sound Treiber Neu gemacht
- Wärme nochmals überprüft (alles in Ordnung)
- Grafikkarten Treiber sind Neu

Ich kann stunden lang Trackmania, Diablo & Cubeworld Spielen.... aber 5-10min Trine 2 an oder Kinetic Void, stürzt er ab...

Bin jetzt mit meinem Latein am ende und weiß echt nicht was ich noch machen soll.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## GEChun (26. August 2013)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Ich hab fast das gleiche Problem, 
Bildschirm Friert ein nach kurzer Zeit sogar die Maus, Ton stürzt ab.
Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach dem Problem, habe den Speicher bei mir schon mit Memtest überprüft um dortige Fehler auszuschließen.
Das würde ich dir auch empfehlen.
Ebenfalls werde ich mal die Festplatte austauschen wenn der Fehler weiterhin nicht weg geht, um dort die Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.
Allerdings habe ich trotz guter Temperaturen immernoch die Grafikkarte oder die CPU unter verdacht nur da kann ich mir noch keinen Reim drauf machen...


----------



## laguna33 (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Loldddd


----------



## MasterFarr (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hallo, dieser Thread ist ja immer noch da und bin zur zeit wieder auf dieser Fehler suche, das Problem besteht weiterhin... das System ist das gleiche... hab aber mittlerweile nur einen Anderen CPU Lüfter drauf... der das Problem nicht beheben konnte.

Wie im Startpost schon gesagt wenn ich in Spiele gehe wie aktuell Watchdogs oder Archeage dann passiert der fehler immer noch... Bild wird schwarz (Monitor geht auf Standby)... der Ton bleibt hängen und verzerrt und kann ihn nur retten durch einen Restart :/

Bei Spielen wie Defiance oder Minecraft ist mit der Fehler noch nie unter gekommen.

Ich habe letztens einen Test gemacht mit Furmark und das Programm lief mindestens 1 Stunde durch ohne zu meckern....

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir da weiter helfen...


----------



## Useful (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



MasterFarr schrieb:


> Hallo, dieser Thread ist ja immer noch da und bin zur zeit wieder auf dieser Fehler suche, das Problem besteht weiterhin... das System ist das gleiche... hab aber mittlerweile nur einen Anderen CPU Lüfter drauf... der das Problem nicht beheben konnte.
> 
> Wie im Startpost schon gesagt wenn ich in Spiele gehe wie aktuell Watchdogs oder Archeage dann passiert der fehler immer noch... Bild wird schwarz (Monitor geht auf Standby)... der Ton bleibt hängen und verzerrt und kann ihn nur retten durch einen Restart :/
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber könntest du mal die CPU mit Prime95 auslasten und gucken was passiert (für 30-60 Minuten) ?


----------



## MasterFarr (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



Useful schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber könntest du mal die CPU mit Prime95 auslasten und gucken was passiert (für 30-60 Minuten) ?


 
Hey, also Prime95 läuft jetzt seit 30min und bis jetzt nix, ich meld mich nochmal um 09:30

Edit: Läuft immer noch alles Ohne Probleme


----------



## Useful (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Dann probier mal Prime und Furmark zusammen.


----------



## MasterFarr (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hier das steht bei jedem Core fast gleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterFarr (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



Useful schrieb:


> Dann probier mal Prime und Furmark zusammen.


 
Wie Lange soll ich Laufen lassen?


----------



## MasterFarr (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Sorry für die Ganzen Posts :/

Also ich hab jetzt Prime & Furmark seit 1er Stunde am Laufen und bis jetzt ist nichts passiert... kann ich damit schon Irgendeine Hardware ausschließen? damit ich wenigesten einstück weiter komme?

Und was sollte ich mal als nächstes tun?


----------



## Useful (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



MasterFarr schrieb:


> Sorry für die Ganzen Posts :/
> 
> Also ich hab jetzt Prime & Furmark seit 1er Stunde am Laufen und bis jetzt ist nichts passiert... kann ich damit schon Irgendeine Hardware ausschließen? damit ich wenigesten einstück weiter komme?
> 
> Und was sollte ich mal als nächstes tun?


 
Eigentlich müsste das laufen wenn er beides eine Stunde stemmt. Schon mal Windows neu drauf? Treiber aktuell? Wo tritt das denn genau auf?


----------



## MasterFarr (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Habe gestern Neu Windows drauf gemacht und alle Treiber Neu... auch habe ich den test 1 1/2 Stunden laufen lassen ohne Probleme.

Der fehler Tritt immer dann auf wenn ich Spiele Spiele die ich glaube etwas mehr Anforderungen brauchen (Watch Dogs, ArcheAge oder divinity original sin)... während dem Spielen ist meistens unterschiedlich, wird der Bildschirm Schwarz und der Monitor schaltet auf Standby... der Ton vom Spiel hängt und verzerrt sich.

Ich bekomme keine Fehler Meldung oder sonstiges, ich muss den PC dann Vorne ausschalten und Neustarten.

Was ich heute noch getestet hab ist, den RAM da ich 2 Riegel habe, habe ich immer mal nur einen Drinne gelassen und den Fehler Provoziert (Spiel gestartet & gewartet) der fehler ist bei beiden Riegeln auf getreten.

Meine Vermutung, da Grafikkarte, CPU und Hoffentlich der RAM es nicht sind... kann es sein dass es das Netzteil ist? das das nicht genügend strom bringt und sich unter lasst so der PC aufhängt? (480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold)


----------



## Useful (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



MasterFarr schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung, da Grafikkarte, CPU und Hoffentlich der RAM es nicht sind... kann es sein dass es das Netzteil ist? das das nicht genügend strom bringt und sich unter lasst so der PC aufhängt? (480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold)


 
Das Netzteil hat definitiv genug Power, Prime und Furmark zusammen haben ja problemlos funktioniert und der Verbrauch wird bei Spielen ja noch geringer sein als mit den beiden Tools.

Ferndiagnose ist leider etwas schwierig. Hast du die Möglichkeit eventuell in einem andern System was zu testen?

RAM mit Memtest testen schadet eigentlich nicht, Festplatte kannst du ja auch mal überprüfen lassen.

Spielst du auf Vollbild? Versuch mal im Fenstermodus, ich weiss, komische Behauptung, ansonsten gucke ich selber mal bei Google ob ich was finde.

Edit: Hab mal ein bisschen geguckt, installiere mal ältere Treiber, zB den von der CD oder guck ob du ältere auf der AMD Seite findest.
Hättest du eine andere Karte da um die mal in dein System einzubauen und zu gucken ib es damit läuft?


----------



## MasterFarr (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



Useful schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hat definitiv genug Power, Prime und Furmark zusammen haben ja problemlos funktioniert und der Verbrauch wird bei Spielen ja noch geringer sein als mit den beiden Tools.
> 
> Ferndiagnose ist leider etwas schwierig. Hast du die Möglichkeit eventuell in einem andern System was zu testen?
> 
> ...


 
Hey, vielen Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe.

Also ich hab die Festplatte überprüft und die funktioniert tadellos... Memtest mache ich gerade und bis jetzt zeigt er mir keinen Error an.

Das mit dem Vollbild hatte ich auch schon gedacht, der Fehler kommt zwar auch aber nicht so oft wie im Vollbild.

Ältere Treiber ist so ein problem, da ich Win8 habe, hab ich eigentlich recht aktuelle Treiber... unter win7 hatte ich ja auch das Problem und die Treiber waren älter... nun ich hatte gedacht mit wechsel auf win8 könnte das prob behoben sein... aber so isses nicht und ich denke deswegen würde es nicht an den treibern liegen.

Meine Strichliste:

Grafikkarte: Funktioniert
CPU: Funktioniert
Ram: --
Festplatte: Funktioniert
Netzteil: Funktioniert
Laufwerk:  Funktioniert

Was es jetzt meiner meinung nur noch sein kann ist das Mainboard... eine weitere vermutung ist dass mein front USB oder Audio einen fehler hat... hab jetzt vorne mal alles abgeklemmt und bis jetzt ist der fehler nicht aufgetreten, nach 1er Stunde "The Crew" und jetzt hatte ich Watch Dogs 2Stunden angehabt mit keinem Problem.

Ich teste mal weiter... vielleicht hat jemand noch ne idee was ich machen kann


----------



## Useful (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Und das Problem ist jetzt nicht mehr aufgetreten seitdem du USB/Audio abgeklemmt hast?

Wobei ich denke dass deine Hardware in Ordnung ist, es tritt ja nur an bestimmten Stellen auf wie du geschrieben hattest.


----------



## MasterFarr (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



Useful schrieb:


> Und das Problem ist jetzt nicht mehr aufgetreten seitdem du USB/Audio abgeklemmt hast?
> 
> Wobei ich denke dass deine Hardware in Ordnung ist, es tritt ja nur an bestimmten Stellen auf wie du geschrieben hattest.


 
Ja genau seit ich vorne alles ab hab ist bis jetzt der Fehler nicht aufgetreten 

Ich durfte am Wochenende die Archeage Beta Spielen und bei dem Spiel kam der Fehler andauernd... also ich konnte ihn heraufbeschwören.
Jetzt ist die Beta vorbei und ich kann nicht mit 100Prozent sagen dass der fehler dadurch behoben ist... vielleicht erst beim nächsten beta Event.


----------



## Useful (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hattest du denn an Front USB/Audio währenddessen was angeschlossen gehabt? (Kopfhörer, Tastatur, Maus ... ?)


----------



## MasterFarr (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



Useful schrieb:


> Hattest du denn an Front USB/Audio währenddessen was angeschlossen gehabt? (Kopfhörer, Tastatur, Maus ... ?)



Ich hatte vorne das Headset drin also nur Ton und mein Gamepad (Logitech f710)


----------



## Useful (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



MasterFarr schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorne das Headset drin also nur Ton und mein Gamepad (Logitech f710)


 
Hast du die Sachen jetzt hinten angeschlossen seitdem du das vorne raus genommen hast oder gar nicht benutzt?


----------



## MasterFarr (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



Useful schrieb:


> Hast du die Sachen jetzt hinten angeschlossen seitdem du das vorne raus genommen hast oder gar nicht benutzt?


 
Nein sind komplett ab


----------



## MasterFarr (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Hey hab ein kleines Update... bis jetzt ist der PC nicht einmal abgestürzt... hab gestern den Ganzen tag Risen gespielt ohne probleme... eben gerade hab ich das Headset angeschlossen und war im Teamspeak... 5min später in Risen ist der PC dann abgestürzt.

Da denke ich ich hab das problem gefunden, entweder das headset oder der Mikrofon Eingang den ich hatte das Problem auch schon mit meinem alten Headset.

Mein neues und mein altes Heaset waren die gleichen (Hama PC-Headset HS-250, stereo, weiß/schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)


----------



## Useful (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Als du geschrieben hast dass das Problem nicht auftritt wenn du das Frontpanel absteckst und somit auch Headset, dachte ich irgendwie dass es eventuell am Soundtreiber liegt.
Ist das Problem denn auch da mit anderen Kopfhörer/Boxen?


----------



## MasterFarr (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*



Useful schrieb:


> Als du geschrieben hast dass das Problem nicht auftritt wenn du das Frontpanel absteckst und somit auch Headset, dachte ich irgendwie dass es eventuell am Soundtreiber liegt.
> Ist das Problem denn auch da mit anderen Kopfhörer/Boxen?


 
Nein bis jetzt nicht


----------



## MasterFarr (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

So jetzt stehe ich wieder am anfang denn der PC ist bei Risen abgestürzt und das Headset oder mein front Panel war nicht angeschlossen.

Ich habe darauf hin, einen log gesucht denn irgend wo muss ja Windows reinschreiben dass der PC abgestürzt ist.... hab dann bei "ausführen", "eventvwr.msc" eingegeben und dann auf System. 

Und dort steht zum zeit punkt des absturzes...

_"Der Dienst "AODDriver4.3" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet: Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden."_

AODDriver ist AMD overdrive was ich noch nie installiert hatte... brauch ist das für meine Komponenten? was macht das denn genau?


----------



## Cnopie (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Problem: Ton bleibt hängen, Bildschirm geht Standby, PC stürzt ab.*

Dass selbe Problem habe ich nun seit 2 Tagen , 
allerdings kann ich z.b. BF 4 ohne Probleme Stundenlang zocken. Starte ich BF 3 isset nach 5-10 min. vorbei mit dem Fehler ".... Der Dienst "AODDriver4.3" wurde aufgrund folgenden Fehlers nicht gestartet: 
Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden..." 
Temps. und alle anderen Werte absolut im grünen Bereich.
Bisherige Versuche den Grafiktreiber zu ändern (von Beta return zu "normal" + ältere Treiber) brachten keine Verbesserung.
Bruder Google spuckte unter der Fehlermeldung einige Trefer die vom Datum auch in den letzten 2-4 Tagen waren. Nur eine Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
In einem Forum sagte jemand er habe nun AMD Overdrive 4.3 install. und er hätte seitdem KEINE Probleme mehr.Es gab dort aber keine "Aktualisierung" somit weiss ich nicht ob es das nun wirklich bringt...werde es testen und berichten 

Edith: Die meisten Meldungen im Netz betreffen wohl WIN 7 Aero..bin selber aber mit win8.1 pro unterwegs...

Edit und GELÖST :
Nachdem ich gestern wie oben erwähnt, AMD Overdrive installiert hatte ,dachte ich es wäre damit erledigt...leider nicht!!..
Nach etlichen Abstürzen probierte ich dann ( wohl mehr aus Frust anstatt als Lösungsansatz) das AMD CleanUninstall Utility, das ALLE AMD Treiber entfernt (eben auch eventuelle Chipsatz/USB/SATA/RAID Treiber) und installierte alles neu.
Siehe da...Problem beseitig. Sieht also so aus, als ob bei einer Deinstallation über Win oder das CCC selber, noch reste in der Reg. sind und somit diesen Fehler auslösen.
Hoffe,ich konnte helfen


----------

